# Tar Hollow???



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

anyone know what tar hollow is in londondarrey is????


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

tar hollow is a state park


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Londonderry is on rt 50, there is a sign there pointing to tar hollow.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

i see they gota lake anyone know about it??? any good fishing in it?


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

A few Jumbo bass have been caught in that lake!


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

thats funny the web site says a good pan fish lake lol... i hate electric only though!!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I think Mellon caught his big 8-lb bass there, not sure.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

hopefully i get a new battery for my trolling motor for x-mas


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

lake has had algae problems there. they do stock trout there as well. neve have caught many bass. i say the lake is poor to midlin


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

striperfreak said:


> i say the lake is poor to midlin


whats this mean??? trout??? i like ice fishing for trout... and lake alma is the only one around close that they stock and last year sucked for trout but a couple years before that was great....


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

I thought mellon said he caught his bucketmouth at rose lake around old man's cave area. Tar hollow main entrance is off of rt 327.


----------

